# SFV MAJESTICS 3rd ANNUAL TOYS 4 TOTS ∙



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

We are doing it once again for the kids, come out and hang in the park and help provide Christmas for many children in need.....................


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

cant wait


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

ITS GOING DOWN!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 4 2007, 09:25 AM~9150773
> *We are doing it once again for the kids, come out and hang in the park and help provide Christmas for many children in need.....................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## 59 KILLA (May 17, 2007)

CERTIFIED RIDAZ will be in the house.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59 KILLA_@Nov 5 2007, 09:10 PM~9163797
> *CERTIFIED RIDAZ will be in the house.
> *


I'LL C YA NICCAZ THERE


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

See ya ther China! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

*....will be there to support!!!*


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muzikman+Nov 6 2007, 12:23 AM~9165068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Nov 4 2007, 08:20 PM~9154263
> * cant wait
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

You already know I'm there...channel 11 think they gon be repoting live....imma be repoting "ON DVD NICCA !"......ill make sure I gather up some toys.....

China leave me a chirp or a number in the inbox.......


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:thumbsup: For the kids


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59 KILLA_@Nov 5 2007, 10:10 PM~9163797
> *CERTIFIED RIDAZ will be in the house.
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 4 2007, 10:25 AM~9150773
> *We are doing it once again for the kids, come out and hang in the park and help provide Christmas for many children in need.....................
> 
> 
> ...


WE GOT YOU HOMIE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 4 2007, 10:25 AM~9150773
> *We are doing it once again for the kids, come out and hang in the park and help provide Christmas for many children in need.....................
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THERE GONNA BE TROPHYS SIR :biggrin:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Magestics SFV :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

You guys are doing a damn good think. Much success.

Pls check out my post about 22 month old Damien with liver cancer.

Happy Holiday, 
Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 6 2007, 12:39 PM~9167736
> *ARE  THERE GONNA BE  TROPHYS  SIR  :biggrin:
> *


nicca this aint no carshow but fucc it bring tha spelling bee for joey and you got 1st place :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818+Nov 6 2007, 07:21 PM~9170690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fa shizzle home bizzle  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 6 2007, 08:21 PM~9170690
> *nicca this aint no carshow but fucc it bring tha spelling bee for joey and you got 1st place :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 6 2007, 07:21 PM~9170690
> *nicca this aint no carshow but fucc it bring tha spelling bee for joey and you got 1st place :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Nov 6 2007, 08:37 PM~9171278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 7 2007, 01:28 AM~9173270
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:ttt
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 7 2007, 10:06 AM~9175128
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :machinegun:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 7 2007, 11:16 AM~9175185
> *:uh:  :machinegun:
> *


 :around: :around:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 7 2007, 10:19 AM~9175202
> *:around:  :around:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 7 2007, 11:16 AM~9175185
> *:uh:  :machinegun:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## low & slow sa (Mar 28, 2006)

hi there, will a family from South Africa be welcome at this event?


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low & slow sa_@Nov 8 2007, 11:12 AM~9183124
> *hi there, will a family from South Africa be welcome at this event?
> *


everyones welcome


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Nov 6 2007, 08:37 PM~9171278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Nov 9 2007, 05:44 PM~9193676
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Just got info that the _DAILY NEWS_ got word of thee event and might be in the house  :thumbsup:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 4 2007, 08:25 AM~9150773
> *We are doing it once again for the kids, come out and hang in the park and help provide Christmas for many children in need.....................
> 
> 
> ...


DAM NO NEU EXPOSURE SO CAL!....WERE ON THE COME UP HOMIE!...TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Nov 10 2007, 10:41 AM~9197515
> *DAM NO NEU EXPOSURE SO CAL!....WERE ON THE COME UP HOMIE!...TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

MAJESTICS ON THE MOVE
LOOK OUT 
:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

streetstyle will be there to support the cause homies...... :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Nov 11 2007, 05:11 PM~9205114
> *streetstyle will be there to support the cause homies...... :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Nov 11 2007, 10:33 PM~9207328
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 4 2007, 10:25 AM~9150773
> *We are doing it once again for the kids, come out and hang in the park and help provide Christmas for many children in need.....................
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Nov 11 2007, 05:11 PM~9205114
> *streetstyle will be there to support the cause homies...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES (818) WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 2 SUPPORT


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 13 2007, 01:58 AM~9216336
> *GOOD TIMES (818) WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 2 SUPPORT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Nov 13 2007, 01:58 AM~9216336
> *GOOD TIMES (818) WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 2 SUPPORT
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

DENA 4 LIFE WILL BE THEIR 2 BRAKE CHINA MAN OFF :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 13 2007, 07:30 PM~9221762
> *DENA 4 LIFE WILL BE THEIR 2 BRAKE CHINA MAN OFF  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


it better be clean :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 13 2007, 07:30 PM~9221762
> *DENA 4 LIFE WILL BE THEIR 2 BRAKE CHINA MAN OFF  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS TEMPORARY :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 13 2007, 07:30 PM~9221762
> *DENA 4 LIFE WILL BE THEIR 2 BRAKE CHINA MAN OFF  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU KNOW YOU GOOD HOMIE COME THROUGH :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 13 2007, 07:30 PM~9221762
> *DENA 4 LIFE WILL BE THEIR 2 BRAKE CHINA MAN OFF  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


*I WILL BE THERE TO TO BRAKE OFF CHINA MAN ASS OFF TO AND I WILL HAVE A CLEAN ASS CAR ALL SO WITH CHROME HOMIE *


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 13 2007, 09:58 PM~9223076
> *I WILL BE THERE TO TO BRAKE OFF CHINA MAN ASS OFF TO AND I WILL HAVE A CLEAN ASS CAR ALL SO WITH CHROME HOMIE
> *


 :uh: :0 :0 :0   :ugh: :ugh: hno: hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 13 2007, 09:58 PM~9223076
> *WHAT THE FUCC DID YOU JUST TYPE? DO YOU READ WHAT YOU TYPE, LET ME SEE IF THERES A OPENING IN MY DAUGHTERS FIRST GRADE CLASS FOR YOU-BECUZ YOU NEED IT :uh:*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 13 2007, 11:11 PM~9223600
> *WHAT THE FUCC DID YOU JUST TYPE? DO YOU READ WHAT YOU TYPE, LET ME SEE IF THERES A OPENING IN MY DAUGHTERS FIRST GRADE CLASS FOR YOU-BECUZ YOU NEED IT :uh:
> *


it sounds good to me :biggrin:


----------



## mrtinman (Apr 29, 2006)

*EstiLow Califas C.C. from the (661) A.V. will be showing some luv to the Valley Toy Drives.  :biggrin: *


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 13 2007, 11:11 PM~9223600
> *WHAT THE FUCC DID YOU JUST TYPE? DO YOU READ WHAT YOU TYPE, LET ME SEE IF THERES A OPENING IN MY DAUGHTERS FIRST GRADE CLASS FOR YOU-BECUZ YOU NEED IT :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtinman_@Nov 14 2007, 02:37 AM~9224332
> *EstiLow Califas C.C. from the (661) A.V. will be showing some luv to the Valley Toy Drives.   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtinman_@Nov 14 2007, 02:37 AM~9224332
> *EstiLow Califas C.C. from the (661) A.V. will be showing some luv to the Valley Toy Drives.   :biggrin:
> *


much love homie


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TO THA TOP


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 15 2007, 01:00 AM~9232063
> *TO THA TOP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 4 2007, 08:25 AM~9150773
> *We are doing it once again for the kids, come out and hang in the park and help provide Christmas for many children in need.....................
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

i'm slidin threw with toys in hand


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 13 2007, 09:58 PM~9223076
> *I WILL BE THERE TO TO BRAKE OFF CHINA MAN ASS OFF TO AND I WILL HAVE A CLEAN ASS CAR ALL SO WITH CHROME HOMIE
> *


JOEY IF YOU ARE GONNA TALK SHIT MAYBE YOU SHOULD CALL HIM BECUASE YOU ARE NOT GETTING YOUR POINT ACROSS WITH THE POST :biggrin: NOBODY CAN UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU ARE TRYING TO SAY :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 13 2007, 09:58 PM~9223076
> *TO TO</span> BRAKE OFF CHINA MAN ASS OFF TO AND I WILL HAVE A CLEAN ASS CAR ALL SO WITH CHROME HOMIE *
> [/b]


JOEY WHO IS TO TO ??? I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF HIM, WHAT KIND OF CAR DOES HE HAVE??? 
AND WHY DO YOU WANT TO BRAKE OFF CHINA MAN ASS OFF??? DID YOU MEAN BREAK OFF CHINA MAN"S ASS OR BREAK CHINA MAN'S ASS OFF ??? YOU HAVE TO PICK ONE NOT USE THEM BOTH IN ONE SENTENCE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Nov 16 2007, 07:49 PM~9245203
> *JOEY WHO IS TO TO ??? I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF HIM, WHAT KIND OF CAR DOES HE HAVE???
> AND WHY DO YOU WANT TO BRAKE OFF CHINA MAN ASS OFF??? DID YOU MEAN BREAK OFF CHINA MAN"S ASS OR BREAK CHINA MAN'S ASS OFF ??? YOU HAVE TO PICK ONE NOT USE THEM BOTH IN ONE SENTENCE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no he ment hes going to wear a tutu :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

HEY JOEY YOU KNOW THE RED LINE THAT COMES UP UNDERNEATH SOMETHING THAT YOU SPELLED WRONG??? DON'T IGNORE IT BECAUSE IT MEANS YOU SPELLED IT WRONG!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 16 2007, 07:56 PM~9245245
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no he ment hes going to wear a tutu :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

where is the tutu :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 16 2007, 08:44 PM~9245504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Nov 16 2007, 12:17 AM~9239757
> *i'm slidin threw with toys in hand
> *


RIDE THAT PRETTY ASS BROUGHAM ON THREW


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Nov 16 2007, 07:56 PM~9245249
> *HEY JOEY YOU KNOW THE RED LINE THAT COMES UP UNDERNEATH SOMETHING THAT YOU SPELLED WRONG??? DON'T IGNORE IT BECAUSE IT MEANS YOU SPELLED IT WRONG!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 16 2007, 08:44 PM~9245504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT NICCA JOEY PLAYING WITH HIS TO TOS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 16 2007, 09:50 PM~9245966
> *RIDE THAT PRETTY ASS BROUGHAM ON THREW
> *


CHINA MAN YOU KNOW THAT HOMMIE


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 16 2007, 09:52 PM~9245976
> *THAT NICCA JOEY PLAYING WITH HIS TO TOS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

JERRY LAMMS REGAL @ NITEMARES PICNIC


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Nov 18 2007, 07:48 PM~9255398
> *JERRY LAMMS REGAL @ NITEMARES PICNIC
> *


 :ugh: :nicoderm:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

GANGSTA EDITION :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Nov 18 2007, 08:12 PM~9255537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Nov 18 2007, 08:12 PM~9255537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, she lookin good, hey what should i do with theese moldings


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 18 2007, 08:47 PM~9255860
> *damn, she lookin good, hey what should i do with theese moldings
> 
> 
> ...


SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT YOU NEED TO PUT THEM MUTHA FUCCAS ON YOUR OTHER BIG BODY AND MAKE GANSTA EDITION II :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Nov 18 2007, 08:50 PM~9255893
> *SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT YOU NEED TO PUT THEM MUTHA FUCCAS ON YOUR OTHER BIG BODY AND MAKE GANSTA EDITION II :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I was headed down that road but i decided its time to do something else, FUCC IT!! IM SELLING THEM :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 18 2007, 08:53 PM~9255924
> *I was headed down that road but i decided its time to do something else, FUCC IT!! IM SELLING THEM :biggrin:
> *


PUTUM ON EBAY THEN AND SEE IF YOU GET ANY HITS :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Nov 18 2007, 08:54 PM~9255942
> *PUTUM ON EBAY THEN AND SEE IF YOU GET ANY HITS :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I MIGHT FUCC WIT IT, FUCC IT I MIGHT AS WELL SELL THE BIG BODY TO, DONT NEED IT NOW


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

FUCC IT :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Nov 18 2007, 08:57 PM~9255972
> *FUCC IT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 18 2007, 08:47 PM~9255860
> *damn, she lookin good, hey what should i do with theese moldings
> 
> 
> ...


send them to get chromed j/k :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 18 2007, 11:33 PM~9257109
> *send them to get chromed j/k  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 18 2007, 09:56 PM~9255964
> *YEAH I MIGHT FUCC WIT IT, FUCC IT I MIGHT AS WELL SELL THE BIG BODY TO, DONT NEED IT NOW
> *


 :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 19 2007, 12:33 AM~9257109
> *send them to get chromed j/k  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 18 2007, 08:56 PM~9255964
> *YEAH I MIGHT FUCC WIT IT, FUCC IT I MIGHT AS WELL SELL THE BIG BODY TO, DONT NEED IT NOW
> *


you should keep the big body and have joeies highdrawlicks put water bags on it
:biggrin: :roflmao: :happysad: :dunno:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Nov 19 2007, 10:05 AM~9258868
> *you should keep the big body and have joeies highdrawlicks put water bags on it
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :happysad:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

JOEIES HIGHDRAWLICKS AND H20 BAGS SPECIALIST


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Nov 19 2007, 09:31 PM~9263119
> *JOEIES HIGHDRAWLICKS AND H20 BAGS SPECIALIST
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 19 2007, 11:22 PM~9264224
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## peteie72 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Nov 22 2007, 10:03 AM~9281515
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 22 2007, 06:55 PM~9284332
> *TTT
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Nov 22 2007, 10:28 PM~9285810
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :nicoderm: :tongue:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:biggrin: almost homies......


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 23 2007, 10:31 PM~9292384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 24 2007, 10:23 AM~9293649
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


big rich is funny


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 12:11 AM~9298397
> *big rich is funny
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT KNOW WHAT HE'S BETTER AT PHOTOSHOP OR SPELLING
:dunno:  :dunno: :buttkick: :happysad:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Nov 25 2007, 07:47 AM~9299041
> *I DONT KNOW WHAT HE'S BETTER AT PHOTOSHOP OR SPELLING
> :dunno:    :dunno:  :buttkick:  :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 10:22 AM~9299629
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 12:02 PM~9300496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR GONNA GET BANNED FOR POSTING NUDIES FATBOY


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 25 2007, 01:16 PM~9300561
> *YOUR GONNA GET BANNED FOR POSTING NUDIES  FATBOY
> *


i know thats y i fix it up


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 25 2007, 12:16 PM~9300561
> *YOUR GONNA GET BANNED FOR POSTING NUDIES  FATBOY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 25 2007, 11:08 PM~9304901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:around:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 4 2007, 08:25 AM~9150773
> *We are doing it once again for the kids, come out and hang in the park and help provide Christmas for many children in need.....................
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Nov 26 2007, 06:40 PM~9312245
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Nov 26 2007, 07:22 PM~9312056
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Nov 27 2007, 06:14 AM~9315219
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 4 2007, 09:25 AM~9150773
> *We are doing it once again for the kids, come out and hang in the park and help provide Christmas for many children in need.....................
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 29 2007, 12:17 PM~9331995
> *:biggrin:
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Nov 29 2007, 05:09 PM~9335224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 12:11 AM~9298397
> *big rich is funny
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## peteie72 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 1 2007, 09:14 AM~9347933
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Nov 29 2007, 06:09 PM~9335224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JOEIES HIGHDRAWLICKS.COM


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: FOR THE BIG "M"


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 4 2007, 07:22 PM~9375257
> *JOEIES HIGHDRAWLICKS.COM
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

whats the hop payout?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## peteie72 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 6 2007, 09:01 PM~9393983
> *whats the hop payout?
> *


that info will be up by saturday night  you coming to take it :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 8 2007, 12:37 AM~9402477
> *that info will be up by saturday night   you coming to take it :biggrin:
> *


I might try :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Dec 6 2007, 08:12 AM~9387453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHRIS YOU A FOOL
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Dec 9 2007, 05:09 PM~9411797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 
NOT IN THE 818


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 9 2007, 08:24 PM~9413276
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> NOT IN THE 818
> *


 :banghead: :tears: :buttkick:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Dec 9 2007, 04:09 PM~9411797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie.doing big thangs :ugh:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WE'LL BE THERE CHINA!!!!!!! INIVLIFE C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 10 2007, 10:35 AM~9417437
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT uffin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 10 2007, 01:37 AM~9415911
> *nice ride homie.doing big thangs :ugh:
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY CHINA IS THERE GONNA BE GRASS PARKING OR IS IT ALL PAVEMENT? NEVER BEEN TO THAT PARK.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 11 2007, 12:35 AM~9424094
> *HEY CHINA IS THERE GONNA BE GRASS PARKING OR IS IT ALL PAVEMENT? NEVER BEEN TO THAT PARK.
> *


i know last time we did it there people parked on the grass, most of the time we do but it depends on how packed the park is, but dont trip!! you know the 805 homies are VIP :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

I GOT A CALL LAST NIGHT FROM THE OWNER OF "C.E.O." MAGAZINE AND THEY WILL BE THERE TO COVER THE EVENT AND *YES HE IS BRINGING HIS OWN MODELS  AND IS LOOKING FOR A FEW CARS TO FEATURE IN THE MAGAZINE!!!*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 11 2007, 09:31 AM~9424826
> *I GOT A CALL LAST NIGHT FROM THE OWNER OF "C.E.O." MAGAZINE AND THEY WILL BE THERE TO COVER THE EVENT AND YES HE IS BRINGING HIS OWN MODELS  AND IS LOOKING FOR A FEW CARS TO FEATURE IN THE MAGAZINE!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 11 2007, 07:34 AM~9424846
> *:uh:
> *


THE FIRST HATER HAS CHECKED IN :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 11 2007, 09:35 AM~9424858
> *THE FIRST HATER HAS CHECKED IN :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 11 2007, 09:35 AM~9424858
> *THE FIRST HATER HAS CHECKED IN :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 11 2007, 09:35 AM~9424858
> *THE FIRST HATER HAS CHECKED IN :uh:
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 11 2007, 07:40 AM~9424895
> *
> *


HEY GOOD LOOKIN OUT ON THEM SEATS SUCKA, ALREADY DOOOOOOOONE!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 11 2007, 09:41 AM~9424900
> *HEY GOOD LOOKIN OUT ON THEM SEATS SUCKA, ALREADY DOOOOOOOONE!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:  ANYTHING FOR MY CHINESSE BROTHER


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

KEEP THIS ON TOP


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTFT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 11 2007, 08:43 AM~9424913
> *KEEP THIS  ON TOP
> *


 :uh: get off the nuts


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Dec 11 2007, 02:25 PM~9427161
> *:uh: get off the nuts
> *


JUST CUZ THEY GOT A PERMIT AND YOU DIDNT I DONT KNOW WHAT TO TELL YOU OH AND GET MY M UTHAFUCKEN MONEY READY HOE


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 11 2007, 01:42 PM~9427309
> *JUST  CUZ  THEY GOT A PERMIT  AND  YOU DIDNT  I DONT KNOW WHAT TO TELL  YOU  OH AND  GET  MY M UTHAFUCKEN  MONEY  READY HOE
> *


fuk uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Dec 11 2007, 02:54 PM~9427414
> *fuk uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :biggrin:
> *


WOW TRUTH DOES HURT OK MY JOB IS DONE


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

NO GANG ATIRE...OR DALLAS COWBOY JERSEYS :uh:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Dec 11 2007, 12:25 PM~9427161
> *:uh: get off the nuts
> *


 :uh: :nicoderm: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

JUST GOT BACK FROM PICKING UP THE *AWARDS FOR "MOST TOYS", AND "CLUB PARTICIPATION"* AND ABOUT 2 SECONDS AWAY FROM ADDING A *LUXURY CAR CLASS FOR THE HOP *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

KEEP IT ON TOP, SO THE HATERZ KNOW IT WONT STOP


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 11 2007, 06:02 PM~9430183
> *KEEP IT ON TOP, SO THE HATERZ KNOW IT WONT STOP
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Dec 11 2007, 01:16 PM~9427635
> *NO GANG ATIRE...OR DALLAS COWBOY JERSEYS :uh:
> *


*
YOU SHOULD GO AND BUY A COWBOY JERSEY SEEING THAT YOUR THE DOGG STAR!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 11 2007, 07:02 PM~9430183
> *KEEP IT ON TOP, SO THE HATERZ KNOW IT WONT STOP
> *


ALWAYS ON TOP THE HATERZ JUST HAVENT BEEN INFORMED


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 11 2007, 09:33 PM~9431592
> *ALWAYS ON TOP THE HATERZ JUST HAVENT BEEN INFORMED
> *


OR MAYBE THEY'RE JUST ACTING LIKE THEY DONT KNOW


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 11 2007, 08:35 PM~9431613
> *OR MAYBE THEY'RE JUST ACTING LIKE THEY DONT KNOW
> *


DONT TRIP HOMIE, THEY KNOW!!! MUCH RESPECT 2 THE HATERS CUZ IT TAKES ALOT OF BALLS TO DO THAT JOB AND I CAN SEE NO ONE CAN DO IT BETTER THEN THEM, THANKS FOR HATIN AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 11 2007, 10:42 PM~9432081
> *DONT TRIP HOMIE, THEY KNOW!!! MUCH RESPECT 2 THE HATERS  CUZ IT TAKES ALOT OF BALLS TO DO THAT JOB AND I CAN SEE NO ONE CAN DO IT BETTER THEN THEM, THANKS FOR HATIN AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 11 2007, 09:42 PM~9432081
> *DONT TRIP HOMIE, THEY KNOW!!! MUCH RESPECT 2 THE HATERS  CUZ IT TAKES ALOT OF BALLS TO DO THAT JOB AND I CAN SEE NO ONE CAN DO IT BETTER THEN THEM, THANKS FOR HATIN AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:
> *


your welcome :uh:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 12 2007, 10:00 AM~9434877
> *your welcome :uh:
> *


stoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooopido :biggrin: i know you aint know hater Big Dogg, you are one of the few that always kept it real with the 818ers


----------



## ON-AIR (Nov 30, 2007)

I WILL BE THEIR WITH MY AIR HOPPER


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON-AIR_@Dec 12 2007, 05:19 PM~9438650
> *I WILL BE THEIR WITH MY AIR HOPPER
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 11 2007, 10:42 PM~9432081
> *DONT TRIP HOMIE, THEY KNOW!!! MUCH RESPECT 2 THE HATERS  CUZ IT TAKES ALOT OF BALLS TO DO THAT JOB AND I CAN SEE NO ONE CAN DO IT BETTER THEN THEM, THANKS FOR HATIN AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:
> *











HATE HATE HATE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 12 2007, 04:44 PM~9438362
> *stoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooopido :biggrin:  i know you aint know hater Big Dogg, you are one of the few that always kept it real with the 818ers
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 12 2007, 05:35 PM~9438796
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: S.F.V._ IN IT TO WIN IT_


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE B"I"G WILL BE IN THE BUILDING


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 12 2007, 11:24 PM~9441906
> *THE B"I"G WILL BE IN THE BUILDING
> *


THEY KNOW HOW THE *"BIG M"* AND *"THA I*" GETS DOWN


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 13 2007, 12:22 AM~9441888
> *:biggrin: S.F.V. IN IT TO WIN IT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 13 2007, 12:24 AM~9441906
> *THE B"I"G WILL BE IN THE BUILDING
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

see you fellas there. is it toy per car. or person. and in case i don't bring my low low and bring my personal vehicle, can i get prking inside or have to park outside across the street or something. And is it a rain or shine.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE*CI$CO*KID_@Dec 13 2007, 09:49 AM~9444245
> *see you fellas there. is it toy per car. or person. and in case i don't bring my low low and bring my personal vehicle, can i get prking inside or have to park outside across the street or something. And is it a rain or shine.
> *


ITS TOY OR TOYS PER CAR, AND DEPENDING WHAT TIME YOU GET THERE PARKING SHOULD BE COOL AND ITS DEFINATLY NOT RAINING- C U THERE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

CANT WAIT SEE YOU HOMMIES THERE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

:cheesy: TTT


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

NIGHTMARE FAMILY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOODTIMES 818 RIDERS WILL BE THEIR DOGGIE  WE GOT YOUR BACK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Dec 14 2007, 01:13 AM~9451116
> *CANT WAIT SEE YOU HOMMIES THERE
> *


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 14 2007, 02:30 PM~9454451
> *GOODTIMES 818 RIDERS WILL BE THEIR DOGGIE  WE GOT YOUR BACK HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIGHTMAREFAMILY_@Dec 14 2007, 11:15 AM~9453126
> *NIGHTMARE FAMILY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

ALMOST, SEE EVERY ONE THERE 
glad to be part of something so positive 
thanks for the invite....
STREETSTYLE C.C. 
LOSANGELES.... :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

6350 WOODLEY AVE. VAN NUYS.....SEE U HOMIES THIER :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6+Dec 14 2007, 04:45 PM~9455623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH FASHOW HOMIE, IT AINT TIME UNLESS THE GOODTIMES R THERE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 15 2007, 07:38 AM~9458701
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ttmft


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

tttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AIGHT,READY FOR 2MAROW, C U HOMIES THIER :nicoderm:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 15 2007, 02:42 PM~9460544
> *AIGHT,READY FOR 2MAROW, C U HOMIES THIER :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

hope everybody had a good time today cant waite to see some pics...wish i could've made but its my b-day and my son is sick


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THANX 2 CHINAMAN/MAJESTICS FOR HOSTING A BADASS TOYDRIVE!! HOP WAS OFF THE HOOK,GONNA TRY TO POST PICS AS SOON AS POSSIBLE... :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

MORE LATER :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

PROBLY GO FASTER IF I POST'M IN POST YOUR RYDES....


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

Good turn out today China!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Dec 16 2007, 06:54 PM~9466480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good China and the SFV chapter. Looks like a well organized event once again. SD had to support Xavier the Xmans toy drive today in SD. Danny will put pictures up on our topic later. See all the familia on the first


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

X2 definately a good look out there  do your thing big unc


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

good picnic thanks 4 having us ''GOOD TIMERS'' 818 reppin we had a blast cant wait for next year


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

BIG UPS 2 THE GREAT TURNOUT OUT 2 THOSE WHO CAME OUT TODAY 4 THE BIG M TOY DRIVE & GET YOUR ASS BROKE OFF. :biggrin: !!!!! COULDNT MAKE IT BUT HEARD ALL ABOUT IT WHILE ON THE ROAD BRINGN HOW HIGH & D & j THEIR NEW TOYS 2 BRING N THE THE NEW YEAR FOR AFTER THE GREAT HOP  ! YO BIG MIKE I GOT YOU 2 THIS IS YOUR BOY COAST 2 COAST!!! (DONT TRIP JUST ASK YOUR BOY GMORG (DENA 4 LIFE)HE KNOW HOW I GET DOWN    ). BIG PIMPN 4 MY COMRADES ALL THREW THE COLORADO SNOW STORM, OKL SNOW STORM JUS 2 MAKE THIS HAPPEN 4 YOU & YOR FOLKS. BIG UPS   !!! :angry: BEFORE YOU TYPE PECKN FOOLS WHO WANT N , CUT IT OUT !!!.DON T HATE BEFORE U GO TALKN BOUT IM ON SOMEBODIES DICK. I JUST GET PAID 2 DELVR.THE GOODS. ILL DO THE SAME 4 YOU IF YOU PAY LIKE MY PEPS DO :0 :0 . GET @ THEM FOR 4 DAY DELVY. COAST 2 COAST OUT TE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

THANKS CHINA MAN AND MAJESTICS...GOOD TURN OUT :thumbsup: AND ALSO THANKS BIG JOHN FOR THE HELP AND THE HOP... :thumbsup: uffin: 

HERES A VIDEO OF THE HOP TODAY :biggrin: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1KCjBO2OGE0

WE REPPING NIGHTMARE FROM VENTURA COUNTY 805 ..


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

YOUNG HOGG :thumbsup: THANKS ....


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIGHTMAREFAMILY_@Dec 16 2007, 10:18 PM~9467664
> *THANKS CHINA MAN AND MAJESTICS...GOOD TURN OUT  :thumbsup: AND ALSO THANKS BIG JOHN FOR THE HELP AND THE HOP... :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> HERES A VIDEO OF THE HOP TODAY  :biggrin:
> ...


Looking good! That Black Magic Pump is putting in work. :thumbsup:


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 16 2007, 11:33 PM~9467734
> *Looking good! That Black Magic Pump is putting in work. :thumbsup:
> *


YES SIR...


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE "I" HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS CHINA


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

China Man & The Majestics, Thank you for making me a part of your event. Hope you all enjoyed the music and see you all soon.
D.J. Mike - Elite Records


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJMikeElite_@Dec 17 2007, 11:08 AM~9469720
> *China Man & The Majestics, Thank you for making me a part of your event. Hope you all enjoyed the music and see you all soon.
> D.J. Mike - Elite Records
> *


dj mike your music was perfect for the event china much love and respect uso we had a mavelous time thank i'm sorry we didn't say good bye we look over and seen how busy you were it was real nice meeting your wife and daugther uso i was kick it at the bench by the hopp and i think your sister and grandma were chillin right next to us she look very heathly uce. we got home at 7:35 uce but thank you uso and happy holiday fam!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

my baby came out finally GOODTIMES FULLTIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















GREAT TURN AROUND CHINAMAN


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJMikeElite_@Dec 17 2007, 10:08 AM~9469720
> *China Man & The Majestics, Thank you for making me a part of your event. Hope you all enjoyed the music and see you all soon.
> D.J. Mike - Elite Records
> *


Hey Mike on behalf of the entire 818 Chapter we thank you and appreciate the great job you did, from the old school to the 2007 you were putting it down  and i cant forget Larry from the DUKES FOR HOOKING US UP


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird+Dec 16 2007, 08:33 PM~9467148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANYTIME FOR MY DOGGS FROM THA "I"


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 17 2007, 03:31 PM~9471372
> *my baby came out finally GOODTIMES FULLTIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


GLAD TO SEE YOU OUT THERE HOMIE, THX FOR KEEPIN IT REAL


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Dec 17 2007, 10:26 AM~9469822
> *dj mike your music was perfect for the event china much love and respect uso we had a mavelous time thank i'm sorry we didn't say good bye we look over and seen how busy you were it was real nice meeting your wife and daugther uso i was kick it at the bench by the hopp and i think your sister and grandma were chillin right next to us she look very heathly uce. we got home at 7:35 uce but thank you uso and happy holiday fam!!!
> *


THX FOR MAKIN THAT LONG DRIVE "BIG UCE" IM GLAD YOU FINALLY MET THE FAMILY AFTER ALL THE CONVERSATIONS AND I THINK OVERALL THE HATERS GOT A PERFECT OPPORTUNITY TO SEE WHAT *RESPECT* IS ALL ABOUT-NOW POST THOSE PICTURES :angry: :angry: :biggrin: AND YES THAT WAS MY GRANDMOTHER AND SISTER OUT THERE, I WAS SO BUSY I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO SHOW HER AROUND BUT SHE HAD A GOOD TIME NONE THE LESS


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

any pics of da hop :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

what 818 big m


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

chris no more pics


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Great turn out Majestics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Dec 17 2007, 06:59 PM~9472368
> *chris no  more pics
> *


ARE TELLING ME OR ASKING ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Dec 17 2007, 06:18 PM~9472522
> *ARE TELLING ME OR ASKING ME :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


asking ahole  :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

GOOD LOOKIN OUT TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE 818 BIG M, FROM THE LOOKING AT ALL THE FLICKS OUR PIC NIC FADED ALL THE OTHERS ONE HELD YESTERDAY, MUST BEEN THE "STARPOWER" :biggrin: I C U "G" AND JERRY :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Dec 17 2007, 06:56 PM~9472347
> *any pics of da hop :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


i couldnt take none cuz we were on the ruler


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 17 2007, 08:40 PM~9473181
> *GOOD LOOKIN OUT TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE 818 BIG M, FROM THE LOOKING AT ALL THE FLICKS OUR PIC NIC FADED ALL THE OTHERS ONE HELD YESTERDAY, MUST BEEN THE "STARPOWER" :biggrin: I C U "G" AND JERRY :biggrin:
> *


NEXT STOP LONG BEACH VETERANS STADIUM
MAJESTICS ON THE MOVE
LOOK OUT!!!


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

tight pics


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

ANY PICS OF THE PHOTO SHOOT FROM YESTERDAY???


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 17 2007, 07:11 PM~9472465
> *Great turn out Majestics :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


MUCH LOVE HOMIE AND THANKS FOR HELPING MAKE IT HAPPEN BY SUPPORTING US


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Thankx for having us from " NEU EXPOSURE C. C. "


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Dec 17 2007, 09:08 PM~9473479
> *Thankx for having us from " NEU  EXPOSURE  C. C.  "
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 17 2007, 08:01 PM~9473402
> *NEXT STOP LONG BEACH VETERANS STADIUM
> 818 MAJESTICS ON THE MOVE
> LOOK OUT!!!
> *


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 17 2007, 07:40 PM~9473181
> *GOOD LOOKIN OUT TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE 818 BIG M, FROM THE LOOKING AT ALL THE FLICKS OUR PIC NIC FADED ALL THE OTHERS ONE HELD YESTERDAY, MUST BEEN THE "STARPOWER" :biggrin: I C U "G" AND JERRY :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP CHINAMAN :wave: LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER GOOD TURN OUT GOOD JOB BIG M


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 17 2007, 08:18 PM~9473583
> *WHAT UP CHINAMAN  :wave:  LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER GOOD TURN OUT GOOD JOB BIG M
> *


whats up brother, hows everything on the "darkside" :biggrin: we missed you yesterday-the money was all yours :biggrin:


----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

Just want to give props to the Big M 818 chapter for throwing a cool picnic..
much respect,
StreetStyle Los Angeles


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

looked like this was definately one great ass picnic. way to put it down MAJESTICS. a positive thing for sure from my big unc chinaman and his crew


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> Correction!!!
> 
> 
> > NEXT STOP LONG BEACH VETERANS STADIUM
> ...


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 17 2007, 08:20 PM~9473602
> *whats up brother, hows everything on the "darkside" :biggrin: we missed you yesterday-the money was all yours :biggrin:
> *


ALL GOOD  JUST REAL BUSY :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 17 2007, 08:24 PM~9473640
> *ALL GOOD    JUST REAL BUSY  :biggrin:
> *


its all good brother, we'll see out on the 1st


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TROUBLES CAR HOPPING LINK* :biggrin: 

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=879vxg3&s=1


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Dec 17 2007, 09:33 PM~9473723
> *GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS
> 
> REPRESENTING YESTURDAY AT MAJESTICS TOY 4 TOTS HAD A GOODTIME  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR COMING OUT TO SUPPORT US YOU GUYS LOOKED REAL GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 17 2007, 09:05 PM~9473448
> *ANY PICS OF THE PHOTO SHOOT FROM YESTERDAY???
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 17 2007, 09:40 PM~9473787
> *THANKS FOR COMING OUT TO SUPPORT US YOU GUYS LOOKED REAL GOOD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS 4 HAVING US


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Dec 17 2007, 08:33 PM~9473723
> *TROUBLES  CAR HOPPING LINK :biggrin:
> 
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=879vxg3&s=1
> *


Good lookin out to all the GoodTimers that supported the cause like always- see you guys on the 1st


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 18 2007, 12:02 AM~9474891
> *Good lookin out to all the GoodTimers that supported the cause like always- see you guys on the 1st
> *


ITS ALL GOOD CHINA MAN THANKS 4 HITTIN US UP ON THE FLYER WE HERE 2 SUPPORT SEE YOU HOMMIES ON THE 1ST


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*Pictures i took *


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*PICTURES I TOOK*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

3 Members: 66SS818, 805rickmajestics, MELAPELAS_818


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Dec 18 2007, 07:00 PM~9479908
> *3 Members: 66SS818, 805rickmajestics, MELAPELAS_818
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Dec 18 2007, 07:00 PM~9479908
> *3 Members: 66SS818, 805rickmajestics, MELAPELAS_818
> *


      :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Smoke1

WHAT UP G


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

ARE THE 818 MAJESTICS READY FOR PAGE 18???


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 18 2007, 06:17 PM~9480042
> *ARE THE 818 MAJESTICS READY FOR PAGE 18???
> *


WE GOTTA ADD A FEW MORE BECUZ WE WILL POST THE FLICKS UP THIS WEEKEND OF THE DELIVERY OF ALL THE TOYS TO THE SCHOOL IN NEED, STAY TUNED


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 18 2007, 09:20 PM~9480966
> *WE GOTTA ADD A FEW MORE BECUZ WE WILL POST THE FLICKS UP THIS WEEKEND OF THE DELIVERY OF ALL THE TOYS TO THE SCHOOL IN NEED, STAY TUNED
> *


818 MAJESTICS ON THE MOVE
LOOK OUT :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Dec 17 2007, 07:51 PM~9472794
> *asking ahole    :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Dec 19 2007, 01:05 PM~9485365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the color on the wagon, looks like a color I've seen before :biggrin:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Dec 19 2007, 01:06 PM~9485374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thx my guy :thumbsup:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Dec 19 2007, 04:40 PM~9486458
> *I like the color on the wagon, looks like a color I've seen before :biggrin:
> *


YOU HAVE SEEN IT BEFORE AND YOU WILL SEE IT AGAIN :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: DJMikeElite
GREAT JOB DJMIKE JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS ONCE AGAIN AND WE REALLY APPRECIATE WHAT YOU DID FOR US :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 18 2007, 07:17 PM~9480042
> *ARE THE 818 MAJESTICS READY FOR PAGE 19 ???
> *


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: 4_PLAY!
:biggrin:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 19 2007, 08:53 PM~9489202
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: 4_PLAY!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 18 2007, 07:17 PM~9480042
> *ARE THE 818 MAJESTICS READY FOR PAGE 19???
> *


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Dec 20 2007, 04:10 PM~9494940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

it feels good 2 c wit my brothers 818


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Dec 20 2007, 08:04 PM~9496627
> *it feels good 2 c wit my brothers 818
> *


YES SIR X2 :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Dec 20 2007, 05:04 PM~9494891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS A PICTURE OF TWO VICE PRESIDENTS TALKING ABOUT HOW OFF THE HOOD THE 1ST IS GONNA BE!!!
MAJESTICS ON THE MOVE 
LOOK OUT :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

OH LOOK TEAM 818 HAS MADE IT TO PAGE 19 :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Dec 20 2007, 08:04 PM~9496627
> *it feels good 2 c wit my brothers 818
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: DJMikeElite
GREAT JOB DJMIKE JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS ONCE AGAIN AND WE REALLY APPRECIATE WHAT YOU DID FOR US 


The pleasure was all mine. Any time you all have another event you know ill be there ready to help out. Ill see you all on the 1st.


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all and a Blessed happy - joyful and safe holiday season to all!!!! :cheesy: DJMikeElite


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJMikeElite_@Dec 20 2007, 09:00 PM~9497146
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: DJMikeElite
> GREAT JOB DJMIKE JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS ONCE AGAIN AND WE REALLY APPRECIATE WHAT YOU DID FOR US
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJMikeElite_@Dec 20 2007, 09:00 PM~9497146
> *
> The pleasure was all mine. Any time you all have another event you know ill be there ready to help out. Ill see you all on the 1st.
> *


YES SIR SEE YA THEN :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Dec 20 2007, 07:04 PM~9496627
> *it feels good 2 c wit my brothers 818
> *


YOU BETTER KNOW IT


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

WE DROPPED OF THE TOYS TODAY AND HERE ARE SOME OF THE PICS


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

THANKS FOR YOUR DONATION :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

me and my uso china chillin at da toy drive


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

GOOD WORK CHINA MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 21 2007, 06:09 PM~9504323
> *WE DROPPED OF THE TOYS TODAY AND HERE ARE SOME OF THE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 17 2007, 09:21 PM~9473612
> *looked like this was definately one great ass picnic. way to put it down MAJESTICS. a positive thing for sure from my big unc chinaman and his crew
> *


once again congrats 818 MAJESTICS, that payoff for the kids is a beautiful thing isnt it. great job


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 21 2007, 05:09 PM~9504323
> *WE DROPPED OF THE TOYS TODAY AND HERE ARE SOME OF THE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO CHINA MAN AND THE 818 MAJESTICS


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

MORE PICS


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT,DID YOU TAKE ANY RYDES TO THE SCHOOL?


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 23 2007, 09:21 AM~9513599
> *MORE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


STEVEN LOOKS GOOD IN THE SANTA COSTUME


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Dec 22 2007, 11:32 PM~9512432
> *HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO CHINA MAN AND THE 818 MAJESTICS
> *


much love club brother


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Dec 23 2007, 11:57 PM~9518688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

GREAT JOB!!!!!! MAJESTICS 

YOUR TOY DRIVE WAS GREAT SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR.......... :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------

